# Where could i get paid to win fights?



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

Title
Ive been boxing since I was a kid. not to toot my own horn but i have all the natural talents + power + im a supermiddle/lightheavy, I can beat most of the population tbh. Where could I get paid to win fights? I dont wanna have to go down the convential route and fight professionally because i only need like 50K for surgeries. If i could get paid like 10K to win a fight i would only have to fight 5 times.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 4, 2020)

How come such a good fighter, doesn't slay? I always kinda tought good fighters do well, in that area.


----------



## goat2x (Feb 4, 2020)

I would beat u up,do u have any matches on yt?


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> How come such a good fighter, doesn't slay? I always kinda tought good fighters do well, in that area.


I have slayed but i still need to get mse done and jaw surgery


goat2x said:


> I would beat u up,do u have any matches on yt?


Send location


----------



## goat2x (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> I have slayed but i still need to get mse done and jaw surgery
> 
> Send location


Send me the link i will show u mine after that


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> I can beat most of the population


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> Title
> Ive been boxing since I was a kid. not to toot my own horn but i have all the natural talents + power + im a supermiddle/lightheavy, I can beat most of the population tbh. Where could I get paid to win fights? I dont wanna have to go down the convential route and fight professionally because i only need like 50K for surgeries. If i could get paid like 10K to win a fight i would only have to fight 5 times.


Bro if you have to ask, that means you're a deluded fighter.


----------



## Patient A (Feb 4, 2020)

*I WILL GIVE YOU $3.50 IF YOU STAND STILL WITH YOUR HANDS BEHIND YOUR BACK AND LET ME HEADBUTT YOU*


----------



## buflek (Feb 4, 2020)

fly to germany and fight me in an octagon. the winner gets 5k.

literally got 5k on my bank and i feel exactly the same as you describe


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

buflek said:


> fly to germany and fight me in an octagon. the winner gets 5k.
> 
> literally got 5k on my bank and i feel exactly the same as you describe


IF you pay for my ticket its a deal. Only winner gets paid. If i lose ill pay you the money for the ticket. Im in england, what weight? We can do 8 3 min rounds


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> I have slayed but i still need to get mse done and jaw surgery
> 
> Send location


Go down a dark alley-way and ask a bunch of thugs to fight you for money. You'll either get jumped before they even think about accepting your invitation or they'll jump you right after you win and beat the living shit out of you then take *your *money.


----------



## buflek (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> IF you pay for my ticket its a deal. Only winner gets paid. If i lose ill pay you the money for the ticket. Im in england, what weight? We can do 8 3 min rounds


im bulking up to 75kg atm, at 70kg atm


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

buflek said:


> im bulking up to 75kg atm, at 70kg atm


IM 78 rn , wanna meet at super middle limit?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 4, 2020)

@Pietrosiek would beat the shit out of you.


----------



## buflek (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> IM 78 rn , wanna meet at super middle limit?


can meet at 75kg tbh if u want. i might be able to get to 73 in 1-2 weeks


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

buflek said:


> can meet at 75kg tbh if u want. i might be able to get to 73 in 1-2 weeks


Its a deal. I need 6 weeks to prepare. 14 oz gloves? Should we get a ref?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 4, 2020)

we need streamers for @buflek vs @elias fight


----------



## Mayorga (Feb 4, 2020)

buflek said:


> fight me in an octagon.



so MMA rules?


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

Mayorga said:


> so MMA rules?


No, im a boxer not an mma fighter


----------



## buflek (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> Its a deal. I need 6 weeks to prepare. 14 oz gloves? Should we get a ref?


only ever fought with regular mma gloves around 6 oz


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

buflek said:


> only ever fought with regular mma gloves around 6 oz


Damn, i meant a boxing match


----------



## Mayorga (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> No, im a boxer not an mma fighter



so boxing in an octagon? I can be the ref


----------



## buflek (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> Damn, i meant a boxing match


i thought u mean street fighting by beating most of the popularity etc


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

Bruh who ever wants to do a BOXING match 8 3 min rounds with 14oz gloves tell me


----------



## Mayorga (Feb 4, 2020)

It's OFFICIAL - FIGHT between @elias and @buflek is CANCELLED


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

Mayorga said:


> It's OFFICIAL - FIGHT between @elias and @buflek is CANCELLED


Ill fight him 14oz gloves tho


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

lol i'll fight you pussy, where do u live. Come to Panama and get smacked up lil guy


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> lol i'll fight you pussy, where do u live. Come to Panama and get smacked up lil guy


Youd get put on your ass by a jab boldy


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> Youd get put on your ass by a jab boldy


Ok lil guy lmao How many amateur fights do you have? Thats what I thought stfu


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Ok lil guy lmao How many amateur fights do you have? Thats what I thought stfu


Not many but ive sparred for years and cunts like you would get winded after one hook to the body


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> Not many but ive sparred for years and cunts like you would get winded after one hook to the body


LOL ur full of fucking shit HAHAHAHA Sparring is nothing like a real boxing match, you would get dropped in the first round lil guy.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 4, 2020)

I can do mma with you


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> LOL ur full of fucking shit HAHAHAHA Sparring is nothing like a real boxing match, you would get dropped in the first round lil guy.


JFl keep calling me a lil guy when youre probably 5’8 and norwooding. If you want it that bad lets fight


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> JFl keep calling me a lil guy when youre probably 5’8 and norwooding. If you want it that bad lets fight


Where do you live? Australia or UK?


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Where do you live? Australia or UK?


England UK


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> England UK


JFL


----------



## goat2x (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> LOL ur full of fucking shit HAHAHAHA Sparring is nothing like a real boxing match, you would get dropped in the first round lil guy.


youve never done either of them so keep ur mouth shut faggot,


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 4, 2020)

*Thai prisons*


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> LOL ur full of fucking shit HAHAHAHA Sparring is nothing like a real boxing match, you would get dropped in the first round lil guy.


He just owned you man.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 4, 2020)

Ask your trainer jfl


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

goat2x said:


> youve never done either of them so keep ur mouth shut faggot,


I'm an amateur boxer JFL when kids like him come into the gym and say they are boxers but haven't fought only sparred are fucking jokes. They get smashed in a real match, do you think sparring is anything like a real boxing match? U fucking idiot shut the fuck up


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 4, 2020)

Become mma fighter?


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 4, 2020)

We need their fight recorded, this is gonna be fun. Next you're gonna be up with me @elias after a year when Im done heightmaxxing.


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> I'm an amateur boxer JFL when kids like him come into the gym and say they are boxers but haven't fought only sparred are fucking jokes. They get smashed in a real match, do you think sparring is anything like a real boxing match? U fucking idiot shut the fuck up


You probably fight like anesongib


----------



## goat2x (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> I'm an amateur boxer JFL when kids like him come into the gym and say they are boxers but haven't fought only sparred are fucking jokes. They get smashed in a real match, do you think sparring is anything like a real boxing match? U fucking idiot shut the fuck up


 do you think sparring is anything like a real boxing match ? Yes,because its both boxing you jew kike dog, only high inhib pussies get nervous,post one of ur matches


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

goat2x said:


> do you think sparring is anything like a real boxing match ? Yes,because its both boxing you jew kike dog, only high inhib pussies get nervous,post one of ur matches


Sparring hardcore without headgear is the same thing, any idiot who says it isnt isnt a fighter


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

goat2x said:


> do you think sparring is anything like a real boxing match ? Yes,because its both boxing you jew kike dog, only high inhib pussies get nervous,post one of ur matches


Sparring you don't hit with 100% power, you don't have adrenaline dump in sparring, you don't have a bunch of random people watching you in sparring, stop talking about nothing you know about.


----------



## goat2x (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> You probably fight like anesongib


these guys are the worst, he tries to be who he is not,a wanna be faggot, he prob looks like this ngl


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> Sparring hardcore without headgear is the same thing, any idiot who says it isnt isnt a fighter


Ur right dude ur a true fighter. Good luck on making 50k boxing without any fights on record. Maybe try bkb they might take u on


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Ur right dude ur a true fighter. Good luck on making 50k boxing without any fights on record. Maybe try bkb they might take u on


No faggot defence is the most important part you go to bkb and get your head smashed in cunt


----------



## goat2x (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Sparring you don't hit with 100% power, you don't have adrenaline dump in sparring, you don't have a bunch of random people watching you in sparring, stop talking about nothing you know about.


I have matches on yt of the national trials, send me a link of your boxing matches and i will post it too otherwise i dont post shit because i have my name in the title


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

goat2x said:


> I have matches on yt of the national trials, send me a link of your boxing matches and i will post it too otherwise i dont post shit because i have my name in the title


Ok so you think sparring is just like a real match?


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Ok so you think sparring is just like a real match?


NO Faggot of course it is not


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> NO Faggot of course it is not


Ok then if all you have done is spar, why do you think you could fight professionally and make 50k?


----------



## goat2x (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Ok so you think sparring is just like a real match?


ofc not but you said "LOL ur full of fucking shit HAHAHAHA Sparring is nothing like a real boxing match,"


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Ok then if all you have done is spar, why do you think you could fight professionally and make 50k?


Ive had ametuer fights too, i know my capabilities im not deluded


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

goat2x said:


> ofc not but you said "LOL ur full of fucking shit HAHAHAHA Sparring is nothing like a real boxing match,"


Yeah? and Sparring IS nothing like a real boxing match, you just admitted it? So stfu lol work on your defence cause i think you've been hit too many times in the head


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Yeah? and Sparring IS nothing like a real boxing match, you just admitted it? So stfu lol work on your defence cause i think you've been hit too many times in the head


You’re probably not even in our weight classes, in a few years ill be a crusierweight atleast


----------



## goat2x (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Yeah? and Sparring IS nothing like a real boxing match, you just admitted it? So stfu lol work on your defence cause i think you've been hit too many times in the head


What the fuck are u even talkin about faggot, you are so low iq it hurts, YOU SAID SPARRING IS NOTHING LIKE A BOXING MATCH YOU JEW KIKE DOG, OFC ITS LITTLE DIFFERENT BUT ITS THE SAME FUCKING SPORT fucking idiot


----------



## Mayorga (Feb 4, 2020)

Lets make an official looksmax.me fighting org. I'm open to challengers in kickboxing k1 rules


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

goat2x said:


> What the fuck are u even talkin about faggot, you are so low iq it hurts, YOU SAID SPARRING IS NOTHING LIKE A BOXING MATCH YOU JEW KIKE DOG, OFC ITS LITTLE DIFFERENT BUT ITS THE SAME FUCKING SPORT fucking idiot


Okay let me break this down for you. I said sparring is nothing like a real boxing match. You said you've fought in national trails lol, then I asked, Do you think sparring is like a real match? You said 


goat2x said:


> ofc not but you said "LOL ur full of fucking shit HAHAHAHA Sparring is nothing like a real boxing match,"


So if you think sparring is nothing like a real match, which you should know since you are fighting at the national level, then what are trying to say?


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 4, 2020)

Could i fight in boxing with very small hands and wrists, and would my capabilities be limited by it


----------



## Ruby (Feb 4, 2020)

elias said:


> Title
> Ive been boxing since I was a kid. not to toot my own horn but i have all the natural talents + power + im a supermiddle/lightheavy, I can beat most of the population tbh. Where could I get paid to win fights? I dont wanna have to go down the convential route and fight professionally because i only need like 50K for surgeries. If i could get paid like 10K to win a fight i would only have to fight 5 times.


you think youre good but really youre probably not
lots of people overestimate their skills especially their fighting skills
as tyson said: everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face


----------



## Elias (Feb 4, 2020)

WBC323 said:


> Could i fight in boxing with very small hands and wrists, and would my capabilities be limited by it


Look at wilder skinny as a twig yet hardest punching heavyweight in history, but power is not everything, skill. Boxing iq and defense is more important than offense but power helps ofc


Ruby said:


> you think youre good but really youre probably not
> lots of people overestimate their skills especially their fighting skills
> as tyson said: everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face


Im not, i know what im capable of


----------



## goat2x (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Okay let me break this down for you. I said sparring is nothing like a real boxing match. You said you've fought in national trails lol, then I asked, Do you think sparring is like a real match? You said
> 
> So if you think sparring is nothing like a real match, which you should know since you are fighting at the national level, then what are trying to say?


Its different but not "NOTHING LIKE" i just pointed out your exaggeration


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 4, 2020)

Everyone talking smack to @elias . He's willing to put his fighting skill to the test.
Anyone who is not, should stfu.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 4, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Its different but not "NOTHING LIKE" i just pointed out your exaggeration


Okay bro ur right. Can I see ur YT vid of u fighting tho? thats cool u fought at national level, what country?


----------



## goat2x (Feb 4, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Okay bro ur right. Can I see ur YT vid of u fighting tho? thats cool u fought at national level, what country?


im not even gonna lie, it was a european championship and i got beat by points on the first match, i wont post the video since it has my full name and if u type my full name in google u can see which city im from,i would only post the video if i wanted to prove something very badly


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 4, 2020)

Are you a pikey op?


goat2x said:


> im not even gonna lie, it was a european championship and i got beat by points on the first match, i wont post the video since it has my full name and if u type my full name in google u can see which city im from,i would only post the video if i wanted to prove something very badly


That's about all I got to say today, but first let me give you guys a bicep shot.

*flex*

Mount bicephious


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 4, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> I can do mma with you


He hasn't responded,he's scared brah

@Pietrosiek undefeated undisputed heavyweight mogging champion.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 4, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> heavyweight


----------



## Ruby (Feb 4, 2020)

ok after i continued reading im 100% sure


Mayorga said:


> Lets make an official looksmax.me fighting org. I'm open to challengers in kickboxing k1 rules


a looksmax fight club will probably look like 2 fat women fighting over a cheeseburger at mcdonalds
i doubt most of the people who claim they can actually fight because rotting for ages and being able to fight just doesnt fit together


----------

